# Fuzzy, Baby, George



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

And now for the first time on the internet, A photo of the world famous **** brothers along with their referee/wet nurse/janitor/butler/ landlord/ etc.
Hopefully this will encourage other humans who frequent this site to post photos of themselves with their birds.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

nice picture George

The pigeons are cute and fat


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I forgot your birds were named "fuzzy" and "baby" so I thought you had posted a picture of "you" when you were a fuzzy baby!!!! 
Then I looked at the picture. I think a picture of all of us with some of our birds is a great idea. Next time I'm dressed decent and don't look like something the cat drug in,, I'll get a picture of myself.................. 
Nice picture of you by the way and the birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice to meet you, jg !

Don't have a picture with Squeaks (just a "solo" for inquiring minds who want to know if Squeaks really has a human "mate!")...one of these days, may see my "computer picture guru," Cindy (AZwhitefeather)...  

Good to see the infamous "trio!" The "big" one trying to keep the peace and the two "smaller" ones always devising new devilment. Of course, their plans have been working as they get to TRAVEL and see how things are in the "real" world PLUS, they have their own "office." 

Y'all go Fuz and Baby...keep 'im on his toes!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. I forgot your birds were named "fuzzy" and "baby" so I thought you had posted a picture of "you" when you were a fuzzy baby!!!!
> 
> *Too much! I can't resist! He's STILL a fuzzy baby*
> 
> ...


*Yes, once again, the devil made me say it!*


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. I forgot your birds were named "fuzzy" and "baby" so I thought you had posted a picture of "you" when you were a fuzzy baby!!!!
> Then I looked at the picture. I think a picture of all of us with some of our birds is a great idea. Next time I'm dressed decent and don't look like something the cat drug in,, I'll get a picture of myself..................
> Nice picture of you by the way and the birds.


I can remember being a lot of things, but a fuzzy baby ain't one of them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> I can remember being a lot of things, but a fuzzy baby ain't one of them.


OK, guess what...you're an ADULT fuzzy baby!  

You remind me of a friend of mine...you don't happen to own a motocycle, do you?

BTW, "looks" like you carry your own "refreshment" opener...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> OK, guess what...you're an ADULT fuzzy baby!
> 
> You remind me of a friend of mine...you don't happen to own a motocycle, do you?
> 
> BTW, "looks" like you carry your own "refreshment" opener...


I had several Harleys. I sold them so that I could afford this.......
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060527&ctime=095216

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060527&ctime=095406


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*posting photos*

That's nice picture. I'll have to post photos of my bird when I get it , right at the moment I'm still waiting, but hopfully next month when I return to L.A. Calfornia a friend of mine who owns pigeons will possibly have something available. Keep an eye out for my photos they'll probably come up this summer if I have a pigeon by then .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> I had several Harleys. I sold them so that I could afford this.......
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060527&ctime=095216
> 
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060527&ctime=095406


Yep, I thought you did! My friend has a Harley named "Doug" and a Truck named "Rambo."

Mmmmm, while I DO understand your current choice (I remember that - ah - 'breed'...), I'm still a motorcylce gal, but (BLASPHEMY!) not Harley oriented. Don't like noise.Always thought motorcycles were the "modern day" horse. LOVE 'EM (motorcycles, that is...)

Well, you certainly have your cherry Chariot! Congrats!  

LOL -- Do Fuzb*** or Baby get to ride in your motorized "Baby?" LOL


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Yep, I thought you did! My friend has a Harley named "Doug" and a Truck named "Rambo."
> 
> Mmmmm, while I DO understand your current choice (I remember that - ah - 'breed'...), I'm still a motorcylce gal, but (BLASPHEMY!) not Harley oriented. Don't like noise.Always thought motorcycles were the "modern day" horse. LOVE 'EM (motorcycles, that is...)
> 
> ...


Never really had any names for my bikes, unless they wouldn't start. 

No, they only ride in the Jeep. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS is a very cool thing. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS with a wrapped in a towel, half asleep pigeon in your lap seems to drain every ounce of cool from the experience.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, that is a great looking car. Also enjoyed seeing you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Never really had any names for my bikes, unless they wouldn't start.
> 
> *SURE hear that! Never thought my friend, Barry, would name HIS cycles and trucks either. Sure surprised the heck out of me since he epitomizes "MACHO MAN!"*
> 
> No, they only ride in the Jeep. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS is a very cool thing. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS with a wrapped in a towel, half asleep pigeon in your lap seems to drain every ounce of cool from the experience.


Awww, not don't let THEM hear you say that...their feelings would be hurt! Besides, being the active/ornery pijies they are, you could always WAIT until they are wide awake! Of course, don't know as I'd then use the word "cool" for the - ah - experience! ROFL 

*Psst...when you have the time, check out AZ fiddler's thread in the "sick" pigeon section. You were "mentioned." It's a long thread and is ending up a LOT different than it started! You want the "end" part...thought you may have wanted to hear it from me first, since I'm the one that did most of the "mentioning!" *


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, that is a great looking car. Also enjoyed seeing you.


Thanks Maggie, looking forward to seeing photos of all the winged rat lovers out there.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Awww, not don't let THEM hear you say that...their feelings would be hurt! Besides, being the active/ornery pijies they are, you could always WAIT until they are wide awake! Of course, don't know as I'd then use the word "cool" for the - ah - experience! ROFL
> 
> *Psst...when you have the time, check out AZ fiddler's thread in the "sick" pigeon section. You were "mentioned." It's a long thread and is ending up a LOT different than it started! You want the "end" part...thought you may have wanted to hear it from me first, since I'm the one that did most of the "mentioning!" *


tnx, I'll check it out.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the pix! Especially of that one on the left with its eyes half closed. Looks like it's snuggled right up to you.

Great pic of the two of them with the "butler".


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Garye said:


> I love the pix! Especially of that one on the left with its eyes half closed. Looks like it's snuggled right up to you.
> 
> Great pic of the two of them with the "butler".


I think we caught Baby in mid blink.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow i like the one on the right  is that a tatoo on your arm? what is it if i can ask ?


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> wow i like the one on the right  is that a tatoo on your arm? what is it if i can ask ?


flaming pistons.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

*Hey Mom...*

Send a quick email over to Paul and see if he has those pictures that he took of you & Mr. Squeaks last year! If he hosts them on his webpage, then you should be able to post it here like jerseygeorge did.

B.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

B. Sommm said:


> Send a quick email over to Paul and see if he has those pictures that he took of you & Mr. Squeaks last year! If he hosts them on his webpage, then you should be able to post it here like jerseygeorge did.
> 
> B.


Thanks for the suggestion, Baya. But, I'm shy. As alias "Scorpio Power" in some threads, it's best I retain my anonymity. I'm sure you will understand.  

*Some nosy members HAVE seen my picture via e-mail, but keep it quiet...*


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Baya. But, I'm shy. As alias "Scorpio Power" in some threads, it's best I retain my anonymity. I'm sure you will understand.


*SHNORT!!* Since when??!!!!!!   

B.  


...Oops! Oh yeah, I forgot about "Super Squeaks" alter ego!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

B. Sommm said:


> *SHNORT!!* Since when??!!!!!!
> 
> *I AM SO, Shi - uh -"shy!"*
> 
> ...


*Actually, Super Squeaks is the alter ego of MISTER Squeaks. Scorpio Power is MY alter ego...*

Sometimes, one DOES need a program around here!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Baya. But, I'm shy. As alias "Scorpio Power" in some threads, it's best I retain my anonymity. I'm sure you will understand.
> 
> *Some nosy members HAVE seen my picture via e-mail, but keep it quiet...*


I knew a girl once named Anna nymity, or was it Anna rexia? Hard to remember after all these years.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> I knew a girl once named Anna nymity, or was it Anna rexia? Hard to remember after all these years.


Yeah, I understand. Your name is really Al Z. Heimer, right? 

I bet you also knew Anna Mous...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Yeah, I understand. Your name is really Al Z. Heimer, right?
> 
> I bet you also knew Anna Mous...


That's right. and I get to meet new people every day.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

George,

You look just like I thought you would - you look great!! And I love the pidgies!! 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> That's right. and I get to meet new people every day.



Uh-huh, and I bet the SAME people more than once, but you had forgotten, eh???


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> George,
> 
> You look just like I thought you would - you look great!! And I love the pidgies!!
> 
> Tania x


Thank you Tania.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

Thanks for the great picture! It's always nice to see the real person that's behind the name.

Linda


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> George,
> 
> Thanks for the great picture! It's always nice to see the real person that's behind the name.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda, I'm just waiting for everyone else to follow my lead. It would be fun seeing everyone with their feathered friends.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jerseygeorge said:


> Thanks Linda, I'm just waiting for everyone else to follow my lead. It would be fun seeing everyone with their feathered friends.


http://www.rims.net/NibsnMe.jpg Now .. aren't you sorry you posted that, George?

That's a Muscovy duck, by the way .. he's a big, beautiful, boy. We are "blessing" a Lily Sanctuary (http://www.lilysanctuary.org) event (parrot rescue) with our combined presence  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, TERRY!  

I'm sure more will be comin' in...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/NibsnMe.jpg Now .. aren't you sorry you posted that, George?
> 
> That's a Muscovy duck, by the way .. he's a big, beautiful, boy. We are "blessing" a Lily Sanctuary (http://www.lilysanctuary.org) event (parrot rescue) with our combined presence
> 
> Terry


Good shot Terry. He is BIG.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wonderful photo, Terry! I loved it!!
Miss Squeaks? Uh, may I talk to Mr. Squeaks? About him posting a photo? Of you?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi George,

So that's you and your "boys", at least your boys will play nice sometimes!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

JGregg said:


> Hi George,
> 
> So that's you and your "boys", at least your boys will play nice sometimes!


And sometime not so nice. That's when one of them starts going to work with me.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

jerseygeorge said:


> Thanks Linda, I'm just waiting for everyone else to follow my lead. It would be fun seeing everyone with their feathered friends.



Hi George and everyone,

I'm sorry that I don't have any good pictures of me with my feathered friends as my friends are the ferals and I just can't seem to get any of them to pose with me!

Hope you don't mind if I post a picture of just me and my family...I was able to get THEM to pose with me without too much grumbling. This photo was taken today outside the restaurant where we went to celebrate my son's high school graduation....

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Linda, 

What a *great* photo of the 3 of you...outstanding and we are just happy and glad to see you and your family after so long 

Congratulations again on your son's graduation and happy trails on your upcoming trip to Florida...enjoy yourselves and the times there


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures and great idea! Nice picture of you and your two birds George.  

Terry, you really do look like the kind and supportive caregiver that you are. Wonderful picture!  

Lin, what a wonderful picture of you and your family. I'm sure you are very proud of your son. Congratulations!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I join in and say, GREAT picture!  

Keep up the great feral work!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Brad, Treesa and Shi for your kind words and wishes.

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Never really had any names for my bikes, unless they wouldn't start.
> 
> No, they only ride in the Jeep. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS is a very cool thing. Driving a 72 Chevelle SS with a wrapped in a towel, half asleep pigeon in your lap seems to drain every ounce of cool from the experience.



Hi JG, 

Yahhhhhh...thats why I tuck them into the front of my Shirt by my stomach. ( If I do not have a small close-able Box handy..)

That way, a boy can drive AND be a Pigeon Ambulance AND look and feel cool while at it...!

Lol...

I used to do that too when I was out on my 'bike, if I found a hurt or sick or wandering Baby Bird, I'd just tuck 'em in my Shirt and head home.

Traffic here is SO hideous and dense now, I have not ridden the 'bike in several years...sad...I used to ride a lot.
Nice Car...!


I drove something similar, I am pretty sure it was a Chevelle SS ( well, I think the one I drove was a '68 model year ) from San Fran to L.A. in 1972 and it was a joy...it belonged to a friend, and he wanted us to take his car, and he was tired out from something and wanted me to drive. My Car was an old Nash Sedan, and I drove his just like I drove mine, too...well, pretty much. His was ( a lot) more peppy of course. But he was happy I was such a polite and easy driver, so that worked out well.

If you have to drive, and we all do, well by gosh have something you can Love that makes that driveing a pleasure...!



Keep the faith..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lin, that is a wonderful picture of your family. You are so pretty!  

Congratulations to your son.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie, Thank you  and thank you! 

Linda


----------

